# Luggage for int'l travel



## drt (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi all,
I travel a good bit, usually for three months of the year internationally (usually East Asia). This year my trip will be much shorter, only about six weeks. I've had pretty awful luggage thus far, so I'm looking to upgrade it. I usually don't have the chance to do laundry very often, so I can't just live out of one bag. 

So my question to you: What are the types of luggage you travel with? I've just gotten my hands on a great, large vintage swiss army backpack, so that's one carry-on. I'm thinking another smaller duffle bag for the second carry-on. What's the deal with garment bags? I've seen a lot of conflicting information online, including on here. Should I try to use that to pack all of my clothes into, including t-shirts, shoes, etc?

Thanks!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

There are some articles linked from the Home Page that will be helpful:


You want to project a
good image in Paris too. 
*Especially Paris!**
**
*
*

*
*



*I have a regulation size carry-on and a smaller carry-on that holds the laptop.

The trip to Italy required a checked bag which worked out well.


----------



## jeffdeist (Feb 7, 2006)

The trouble with garment bags is that few men carry them now, so the airlines don't necessarily have the small closets for hanging items on their aircraft anymore. You end up laying the garment bag on top of all the roller bags in the overhead bins, and it tends to get scrunched up.

Since you travel frequently you probably know better than us what might work for you. My only (strong) opinion is that Tumi luggage is one of those brands that are expensive but worth it. You might not like the look of black ballistic nylon, but Tumi's quality, durability, and functionality are excellent in my experience. No matter what category of carry on you choose, Tumi will have an option.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I recently carried Mrs. Tilton's Louis Vuitton 55cm keep-all (with the checkerboard print thing, I can't remember what they call it) on a trip instead of my run-of-the-mill, $50 American Tourister carry on roller bag. Roller had more room than I needed for a 24 hour trip. While I'm not fond of the somewhat ostentatious LV bag, I got more than a couple raised eyebrows and coy smiles from attractive 30-something women. 

Functional? No, not so much. But, it sure felt good to have all the hard-bodied female exec types eyeing me as I walked through Dulles and Hartsfield. 

Food for thought...


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

LV is OK for carry-on. I certainly wouldn't check LV though, you'd probably never see it again.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I agree. LV is nice if you're able to keep an eye on it. I understand sometimes thieves go to an airport just to take luggage which doesn't belong to them.

I have a nice set of luggage, but I prefer my cheap Skyline set when doing anything. While I might put my nice luggage in the car, I'd choose something which isn't attention grabbing so that I can afford to fill it with quality clothing and equipment.

Would you rather have a 100 dollar suitcase and a 1000 dollar suit, or would you rather wear a 100 dollar suit?

If you don't care about it getting wrinkled, (ie your suitcase contains shirts, underwear and no jackets or woolen items) get ahold of an army duffle. I traveled with one while I was a Cadet and they hold an amazing amount of stuff, good for trips where you've got to haul a lot and don't want to spend a lot.

Thomas


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

I use Rimowas lightweight poly luggage, excellent quality. Easy to distinguish on the belt as well.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

A co-worker just had a LV purse stolen from inside her checked bag, so apparently they're even more thorough than just going to baggage claim and hoping to get lucky.

I would never check a piece of LV luggage, even with the increased amounts for lost luggage claims. It was $1250 when I worked in the airline industry in the mid-90s. One airline I worked for handed out checks for $1250 like candy (including one to a singer who's currently on Dancing with the Stars), while the second one never had a single piece of lost luggage in the eight months I was there. Mainly because I ran the lost luggage office. Misdirected, you betcha. But none were lost.

I have Hartmann, which is probably the nicest luggage I'd feel comfortable checking.


----------

